# New to Film - Random specific inquiry lol



## Sydney Angione (Sep 16, 2018)

So a few years ago my father passed and I recently stumbled across his Cannon FTb. I took some photography courses in school and really enjoyed it so I figured I'd give it a shot - I never had used film just digital. I know some what about iso and over/under exposure but it's been a few years so I have a specific situation I want to inquire about.

I bought/used 400 color film - but dumb me wasn't paying attention to the camera settings and I shot a roll on 250. It was an overcast day and was still relatively bright. What will this likely do to the shots? I was planning on taking these to a film lab - should I mention that I shot them the way I did? Are they worth taking? What should I expect?


----------



## tirediron (Sep 16, 2018)

The negatives will be a bit dark (2/3 stop, or near enough), but nothing that the lab shouldn't be able to account for in printing.  I would let them know and ask them to print everything at +2/3; you may lose some detail, and will gain a bit of noise, but shouldn't be fatal.


----------



## john.margetts (Sep 16, 2018)

As Tirediron says, it will not be critical. Film has good exposure latitude.

Sent from my 8070 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sydney Angione (Sep 16, 2018)

tirediron said:


> The negatives will be a bit dark (2/3 stop, or near enough), but nothing that the lab shouldn't be able to account for in printing.  I would let them know and ask them to print everything at +2/3; you may lose some detail, and will gain a bit of noise, but shouldn't be fatal.



Thank you  I appreciate the help so very much - excited to see how my first roll turns out!


----------



## Designer (Sep 16, 2018)

Sydney Angione said:


> - should I mention that I shot them the way I did?


Yes, by all means.  

First; see if you can actually talk with the lab technician.  Second; tape a note to the canister with the words: "shot at ISO 250".  They will/should know what to do.


----------



## webestang64 (Sep 16, 2018)

I shoot my 400 C-41 films at 320. You will be just fine. Please share the results.


----------



## Jamesaz (Sep 16, 2018)

From what I understand, be sure the lab returns the film. I've heard some do not. I do my own processing so have no personal knowledge of this but I believe I read it on this very forum.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 16, 2018)

Does the battery still work?  I know the FtB no longer has batteries available for it.


----------



## Derrel (Sep 16, 2018)

If you used a 400 ISO color print film, but set the ISO to 250, I would think the negatives will be generously exposed, and everything will turn out just fine. I used to routinely over-expose color negative film (film that makes color prints) by setting and or metering with the ISO set to one full stop lower than the rated speed (meaning I would set the light meter one, full EV lower, or to ISO 200 for 400 speed Kodacolor) , so you having shot ISO 400 color print film at ISO 250, that would be over-exposing by 2/3 of an EV value. I think your exposure settings ought to be alright with the pictures you shot.


----------



## jcdeboever (Sep 17, 2018)

It will probably be spot on if it's old color film. I have shot a fair amount of expired color film and I over expose by 1 stop if I trust it was well kept (refrigerated) and 2 stops if no idea on how it was stored. The worst that can happen is the color shifting, and if it's real bad, I just convert it to B & W. I don't think I would even mention it to the lab.


----------



## Chucktin (Dec 17, 2018)

If you mention overexposure to s lab they are liable to try and compensate in the developer stage . Only works so-so. With old film I would cross my fingers that I'd get a ything.


----------

